# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علم و فرهنگ تهران یا دولتی شهرستان؟؟

## kay1

سلام
به نظر شما روانشناسی علم و فرهنگ تهران بهتره یا مثلا روانشناسی بوعلی سینا همدان؟؟ (خودم کرجم و علم و فرهنگ خیلی بهم نزدیکه)
کلا علم و فرهنگ چجور دانشگاهیه؟ به پای دولتی های شهرستان میرسه؟
یه سوال دیگه: اگه بخوام برم روانشناسی علم و فرهنگ، شهریه هر ترم حدودا چقدر میشه؟؟

----------

